# Homepage-Design



## lichtscheu (16. März 2006)

Würde mir gerne mit Photoshop selber Homepage-Designs machen. Wie bekomm ich sowas hin? Wie lern ich sowas? In den Tuts hab ich noch nichts passendes gefunden. Will eigentlich nur einen hintergrund der kopf menu und fussleiste als eine Einheit erscheinen lässt.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## oscarr (16. März 2006)

Schwierig .... wie lernt man ein Programm zu benutzen. HAndbuch durcharbeiten und gegebenfalls ein Lernbuch zulegen? 

Deine FRage ist auch sehr Oberflächlich und lässt sich nicht so einfach beantworten. Am besten Du machst ersteinmal Grundlagentutorials um das Programm kennen zu lernen. 

Danach sollte vieles klarere werden. Wenn dann Fragen zum Slicen, Rollover et cetera auftauchen kann man Dir konkret weiterhelfen. Eine Pauschale Antwort die Dir das Wissen von hunderten Stunden Praxiserfahrung in einem professionellem Pogramm liefert gibt es nicht.

Ansonsten musst Du halt weiter nach Tutorials suchen die sich speziell mit Webgestaltung in Photoshop beschäftigen. Kann Dir aber sagen das es da nicht so viele gibt da es nicht allzuviel zu berichten gibt da, da wenn überhaupt, nur ein Bruchteil beim Webdesign in Photoshop geschieht.


----------



## foxx21 (17. März 2006)

Kann dir da wirklich die Video2Brain Videotutorials Empfehlen. Am besten einfach mal mit der Grundlagen DVD beschäftigen. Ist wirklich super gemacht und die 40 € absolut wert.

http://www.video2brain.com

lg

foxx21


----------



## blount (17. März 2006)

*oscarr*


> ... da, da wenn überhaupt, nur ein Bruchteil
> beim Webdesign in Photoshop geschieht.



Das finde ich ja mal interessant. Womit realisiert man
denn den Hauptanteil des Webdesigns, wenn nur ein
Bruchteil in Photoshop geschieht? Ich lege das
Webdesign z.B. komplett in PS an. Vielleicht kann 
ich ja noch was neues lernen.


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2006)

Hai,



			
				blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... , wenn nur ein Bruchteil in Photoshop geschieht?




Die meisten (?) erzeugen/erstellen mit PS nur ein "Bild" .
Sehr überspitzt formuliert, geb  ich ja zu.

... aber css, html & Co. benötigen kein Photoshop und es gibt sicherlich vile sehr gute Homepages, die kpl. ohne PS gemacht sind.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## blount (17. März 2006)

> ... und es gibt sicherlich vile sehr gute Homepages,
> die kpl. ohne PS gemacht sind


Da gebe ich dir sicherlich recht *Leola13* und ich finde
es z.B. auch sehr erfrischend wenn eine Website zur Abwechslung
mal komplett auf Grafiken verzichtet und atemberaubend schnell geladen
werden kann, wenn es z.B. nur auf Informationen ankommt.

Ich habe PS jetzt stellvertretend für die Grafikerstellung bei Websites
angesehen, aber natürlich kann man auch jedes X-beliebige Grafik
Programm dafür zu Rate ziehen. Allerdings kenne ich kein Programm
mit dem man kompakte Grafiken leichter teilen kann, als mit der
Slice-Technik in PS (ka ob Slicen auch in Gimp geht).

Wer auf seiner Website Icons oder abgerundete Ecken einsetzen
möchte kann dies z.B. leider nicht komplett ohne Grafiken realisieren.
Ich finde Tutorials.de sehr schön und funktional (grafisch schlicht) realisiert,
aber auch hier kommt man nicht ohne einen grafischen Banner aus.


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2006)

Hai,


dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.  

Ciao Stefan


----------

